
Texter: Drawing with text using JavaScript and Canvas - tholman
http://tholman.com/experiments/html5/texter/
======
krapp
Nice, but what is the save button supposed to do, it doesn't seem to be
working for me.

~~~
robinduckett
Render's it to a data uri of a png file, worked for me on Chrome

------
splatcollision
Cool nice work, you'd also like Evan Roth's Typographic Illustration - he's
got a video and source code here: <http://fffff.at/jay-z-kanye-west-source-
code/>

------
bagosm
First of all, this is truly very awesome. I was interested in the book it is
based, anyone knows the english title (if there is one)?

Also, when saving, it produces the longest url I have ever seen, fun!

~~~
m_for_monkey
The text is from "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" by Lewis Carroll.

~~~
bagosm
No I mean the actual book the example was based on: <http://generative-
gestaltung.de/>

Looks like there is no english version after all!

------
doctorpangloss
I'm always impressed by tech artistry like this. Eventually, we'll have so
many specific, one-off, easy to use tech art tools that we won't even need
specialized artists anymore.

------
pawelwentpawel
Looks great! Too bad I don't have an iPad to test it out, would be probably
interesting on a touch screen.

------
litmus
fun times, an image source option for the background would be a cherry on top
re the demo.

------
fuddle
Pretty cool

------
aba_sababa
Badass!

------
robinduckett
I'm sorry to say, the first thing I did was this:

<http://imgur.com/z6bd7>

~~~
lukifer
HN is not reddit.

